# Lactoferrin may be good for your intestines



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

I was reading an article on lactoferrin at Life Extension's site and was wondering if it could help with IBS or intestinal problems. http://www.lef.org/magazine/mag2000/oct200...actoferrin.html (abstract references at end of article)Here are some of the interesting points mentioned in the article.


> quote:When fed to adult animals and human infants, lactoferrin showed a dramatic increase in good micro flora-such as bifidus-and a decrease in bad bacteria, such as E. coli, streptococcus, clostridium and others. The result was desirable intestinal flora, which is known to be essential for optimal health, immunity and resistance to disease.


You can find more interesting info by typing lactoferrin with some keywords like "antibiotic" in Google. I looked in the archives, but the only interesting thread I found relating to lactoferrin was : Chemical (lactoferrin) test for diagnosing IBS/IBD


----------

